# Pioneer AVICD3 In-Dash Navigation System



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Anyone istall one yet??? Bestbuy and circuit city now have them in stock. (But I know I can get them cheaper online), Both store sites say that it is not able to fit in our car???:confused I want the damn thing! Anyone put one in yet? Any problems? and exactly what do I need to buy to make the steering wheel buttons work with THIS unit????

Thanks in advance!:seeya:


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

According to Crutchfield, the AVIC-N3 will fit, here are the size differences:

Dimensions (Main Chassis) 

N3: 7" x 2" x 6-1/2"

D3: 2DIN (7" x 4" x 6-1/2")

The one you are looking at is Double Din.

Check out this thread:
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=12124


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Not as much worried about it fitting, I can make anything fit,,I am more worried about the wiring connections. Went by circuit city and they had one in stock. But they said that it will not work in the GTO, go figure. They also do not list an adapitor? Not that I can find,, I just want to make sure that I can wire this thing up and keep the steering wheel controls.. Cant find the stuff to do it!:confused


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

That thread that I posted explains how to use the steering wheel controls. Go to Pioneer and download the installation manual. You don't have to have a harness to install a Head Unit. If you aren't comfortable with installing one without a harness, I would suggest that you take it to a real car audio shop.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

I am comfortable with doing all the work myself, before I get into it, Do the wire colors match with the new radio to the old wire harness? Will I get in trouble doing it that way? :seeya: 
thanks


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

If you jump on Pioneer's website you should be able to find the wire outputs from the HU.

You will have to check your wiring connector, but this may help:
http://www.installdr.com/Harnesses/GM-Wiring.pdf


----------



## GTOMax (Dec 1, 2006)

I have the AVIC-D3 in mine now and it is awesome! Metra just came out with a $25 double din dash kit for the GTO's. Most big stereo shops go thru metra for thier kits. I will post some pics in a bit. I didn't hook up the steering wheel controls tho. I got sirius satalite and ipod cable. Just hooked up to stock speakers. Sounds so much better than blaupunk HU. Nav works great too. I also turned up the stock sub amp in the trunk. All in all I am very pleased with it. Got it for $830 at trader village in Houston.


----------



## GTOMax (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh yeah, you will need to get a Volkswagon wiring harness adapter (not GM) and a volkswagon antenna adapter.


----------



## GTOMax (Dec 1, 2006)

One of these shots is at night, and another is with the custom background you can load.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice kit.... A cool touch would be to get the suede that's in the doors, shave the kit a little and wrap it in either the door suede, or vinyl matching the interior. Just my .02. I like it none-the-less.


----------

